# jeep xj rear air shocks which way did you face?



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

whoever is running rear air shocks on their xj can you tell me what you did with the rear passenger shock. the trail pipe is very close and the shock is suppose to point in. thanks


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

no xjs using rear air shocks? lol


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

No rear air shocks here.

If you have not removed the rear shocks in a while, be prepared to have the bolts break off in the body. 

I punched the nuts out with an air chisel and fed new bolts down through those holes.


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

yeah broke two and i tapped those to 3/8" left the other two 5/16" i might switch to grabriels and return the monroes since people say the gabs face front to back instead of in and out .


----------

